
Rentswatch by Journalism++ - callumlocke
http://www.rentswatch.com/
======
daveloyall
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11621716](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11621716)
Not exactly the same link, not exactly the same title.

